# Grub problem

## not_real

also ich hab versucht über emerge grub grub zu installieren dann rattet er so schön vor sich hin und dann gibt er am ende aus

unable to mount boot volume

please mount your boot volume (r,w)

so hab nun mount in der chroot-umgebung ausgeführt die ausgabe

/dev/ROOT /

so mount nochmal in der normalen umgebung (verkürzt)

/dev/hdg3 /mnt/gentoo

/dev/hdg1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

so das verzeichnis /boot in der chroot umgebung ist auch die partition dafür hab es dann mal probiert in der chroot-umgebung manuel zu mounten da findet er aber meine festplatten nicht

die festplatten sind über den High Point HPT 374 chipsatz angeschlossen aber nicht als raid

ich hab keine ahnung woran das liegt

//ich hab auch versucht lilo zu installieren sagt er das gleiche von wegen boot volume ist net gemountedLast edited by not_real on Sun Jun 20, 2004 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toskala

ich glaube du möchtest die anleitungs-stelle über das mounten vor dem ersten chroot nochmals lesen.

du sollst 

mount /dev/hdX /mnt/gentoo/boot

machen und nicht /mnt/boot

----------

## not_real

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich glaube du möchtest die anleitungs-stelle über das mounten vor dem ersten chroot nochmals lesen.
> 
> du sollst 
> 
> mount /dev/hdX /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

sorry hab mich vertippt hab natürlich /mnt/gentoo/boot gemacht

----------

## toskala

ah, gut das wir das geklärt haben.

also,  dann mal ein paar andere fragen:

- du bootest von cd

- du hast von der cd aus mittels fdisk deine platten ansprechen und partitionieren können?

- du hast die partitionen entsprechend formatiert?

- und du hast die paritionen korrekt gemounted?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast Du nur emerge grub ausgeführt, oder auch setup?

Ohne Angaben zu Deiner fstab und grub.conf kannst Du keine Hilfe erwarten.

MfG

----------

## toskala

achja, gut das flammenflitzer daran erinnert. 

bitte poste den inhalt deiner grub.conf, deiner fstab, und bitte poste auch alles was du in grub eintippst um das ding zum laufen zu bekommen, sei einfach mehr verbose

----------

## not_real

/dev/hdg1		/boot		ext3		noauto,noatime		1 2

/dev/hdg3		/		ext3		noatime			0 1

/dev/hdg2		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/hdg5		/mp3		ext3		noatime			0 2

/dev/hdh1		/home		ext3		noatime			0 2	

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,user		0 0

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

----------

## toskala

ja, schön, das ist aber _nur_ deine fstab, den rest den ich angemerkt habe auch bitte.

----------

## not_real

mhh komisch ich hab eigentlich mehr geschrieben das wundert mich grad.....

naja habs wohl beim reinkopieren überschrieben es ist einfach noch zu früh....

naja dann eben nochmal

ich kann grub nicht mal installieren beim ausführen von emerge grub compiled er alles schon aber ganz am ende kommt die meldung

failed to install grub

unable to mount boot volume

please mount your boot volume (r,w) 

ergo hab ich kein grub drauf hab es ein paar mal probiert

----------

## toskala

was ist der output von "mount" ?

----------

## not_real

der outpoot von mount ist

/dev/ROOT /

was mich schon verwundert...

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hast Du nur emerge grub ausgeführt, oder auch setup?
> 
> Ohne Angaben zu Deiner fstab und grub.conf kannst Du keine Hilfe erwarten.
> 
> MfG

 

Also wie gesagt

Laß Dir helfen oder schließe den Thread

Hast Du setup grub ausgeführt oder nicht? Ich denke eher nicht. Und da würde dann das Problem liegen.

MfG

----------

## toskala

 *not_real wrote:*   

> der outpoot von mount ist
> 
> /dev/ROOT /
> 
> was mich schon verwundert...

 

dann hast du einfach unsinn gemounted.

der output von mount sollte _mindestens_ so aussehen:

```
/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw,noatime)

```

es ist klar das dann der grub nix tun kann. weshalb ich dir vorhin schon sagte, ob du dir sicher bist, dass du alles korrekt gemounted hast.

----------

## ralph

Nur eine Idee, aber ich denke es wäre den Versuch wert, die chroot Umgebung nochmal zu verlassen und dann nochmal ordentlich die Verzeichnisse, inklusive /mnt/gentoo/boot zu mounten und dann erst wieder zu chrooten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das sowieso. Denn irgendwo wurde da was falsch eingetippt. Die fstab scheint i.O. zu sein. Wenn die Mountpunkte auch so stimmen (speziell /boot angelegt wurde liegt der Fehler m.E. bei Grub. Das führt unweigerlich zu der interessanten Frage, ob Grub per Setup überhaupt installiert wurde und wenn ja, wohin. Wenn das geklärt ist könnte man sich nochmal auf die Suche nach der menu.list oder grub.conf machen und diese posten.

Setzt die Unterstützung des Kollegen not_real voraus. Oder wir fischen aus Spaß noch ein bißchen im Trüben.

MfG

----------

## not_real

so hab chroot umgebung wieder verlassen und alles neu gemounted die ausgabe von mount in der normalen umgebung hab da wo die gentoo verzeichnisse gemounted sind

/dev/hdg3 on /mnt/gentoo type etx3 (rw)

/dev/hdg1 on /mnt/gentoo/boot type ext3 (rw)

/dev/hdg5 on /mn/gentoo/home type ext3 (rw)

dann hab ich die chrrot umgebung gestartet wie im handbuch ueber

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash usw

dann hab ich wieder mount eingeben und die ausgabe war wieder nur

/dev/ROOT on / type xfs (rw,noatatime)

hab nochmal emerge grub eingeben die genaue fehlermeldung am ende lautet

cat: /proc/mounts :no such file or directory

cannot automallicy mount your /boot partition

your boot partition has to be mounted rw before the installation

can continue grub needs to install importan files there

!!!error: sys-boot/grub-0.94/r1 failed

function mount-bootmount boot partition Line 53,Exitcode 0

please mount your boot partition manually

setup grub geht auch netLast edited by not_real on Sun Jun 20, 2004 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toskala

du hast ja offenbar schon bootstrapped und alles

wie wäre es wenn du die boot partition dann einfach mal von hand mountest, im chroot?

----------

## ralph

Du hast wahrscheinlich proc nicht gemountet, kann das sein?

----------

## not_real

so also in der chroot umgebung sagt er immer wenn ich es manuel mounten will special device hdg1 doesnt exist

in der nicht chroot umgebung ist

none on /proc type proc (rw) gemounted in der chroot umgebung ist wie gesagt nur dev/root vorhanden

----------

## toskala

was issn das für ein ide controller? vermutlich macht der ärger, wenn das nicht klappt würde ich mal mit knoppix booten und kucken ob das mit dem controller umgehen kann, die platten sauber mounten lässt, chrooten lässt, etc. und dann weitermachen

----------

## not_real

so hab nun proc manuel in der chroot umgebung gemounted

none on /proc type proc (rw)

aber wenn ich eingebe mount/boot kommt immer noch die fehlermeldung special device /dev/hdg1 doesnt exist

----------

## not_real

 *not_real wrote:*   

> so hab nun proc manuel in der chroot umgebung gemounted
> 
> none on /proc type proc (rw)
> 
> aber wenn ich eingebe mount/boot kommt immer noch die fehlermeldung special device /dev/hdg1 doesnt exist

 es ist der hpt 374 controller (ata/raid controller)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Übrigens, was ist hdg für ein laufwerk? normal ist doch hda oder hdb vielleicht noch hdc und hdd, wenn Du die Fesplatten mit den CDROM getauscht hast. hdg kenne ich noch nicht. Würde mich mal interessieren.

MfG

----------

## toskala

 *not_real wrote:*   

> so hab nun proc manuel in der chroot umgebung gemounted
> 
> none on /proc type proc (rw)
> 
> aber wenn ich eingebe mount/boot kommt immer noch die fehlermeldung special device /dev/hdg1 doesnt exist

 

```

ls -l /dev/hdg*
```

was fördert dies zu tage?

also laut einer kurzen suche im forum ist der controller nicht so nett, derzeit, unterstützt.

----------

## not_real

ich hab jetzt folgende yeile in meine fstab eingefuegt :

none /dev devfs  0 0

und schon ging emberge grub ohne fehlermeldung und das mounten der partitionen auch also dank fuer eure hilfe und ich schau mal ob der rest nun auch funktionier

----------

## toskala

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nur zur Info /dev/hdg ist ads eine Fetsplatte am Raidcontoller?

----------

## not_real

ja ist es

----------

## not_real

so grub geht aber ich kann nichts booten es kommt beim ausw'hlen von linux nur ein schwarzer bildschimr bei windoof vliebt er hangen hier meine grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#linux

title Gentoo Linux 2.6-7

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)kernel-2.6.7 root=dev/hdg3 vga=795 -ataraid

#windows 2k

title Windows2k

rootnoverify (hd1,1)

chainloader +1

----------

## flammenflitzer

grubconf ist eine GUI zur Grub konfiguration. ist recht hilfreich. Auch mal hier durchlesen https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=692574&highlight=#692574

----------

